# bobcat 310



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I got a guy who wants to trade my snowmobile for his bobcat 310. This thing is tiny, which would be fine for some loading docks and small stuff like that. Question is...can you even mount a blade on this thing and if you can how small would I have to go. This would come out to be a $1800.00 trade.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

First off what kid of sled are you trading. I would gladly let my 99 polaris go for any piece of equipment. I hate to say it but any piece of equipment is probably a better investment than a snowmobile. I love snowmobiling and still own two ,but the last few years haven't been to good here in michigan. Most dealers around here are trying to sell off their 06&07's so any pice of equipment(big or small) sounds like a good deal too me!!! Just my opinion. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

The mayor;438198 said:


> I got a guy who wants to trade my snowmobile for his bobcat 310. This thing is tiny, which would be fine for some loading docks and small stuff like that. Question is...can you even mount a blade on this thing and if you can how small would I have to go. This would come out to be a $1800.00 trade.


I've got 2 or the 310 bobcats...

Don't know where you are but 1800 is a GREAT deal..if it runs OK.....how many hours on it??

With regard to a blade, I don't have one...I use the buckets for sidewalks. I can't imagine much over a 4.5 ft blade though....the machine only weighs 1800 lbs or so...I use both a 42 and a 48" bucket...the 48 full of wet snow is a real challenge for it to not tip with the bucket up high.

If you don't know, the 310's have a 16hp gas job and 2 speed travel as stock (2.5 and 4.7 mph). They lift 500 lbs and in short, you can do a lot of work with them, but they're slow. Raising the bucket from ground to top height is 8 seconds. 
You won't replace any std truck mounted plow blade for open areas--don't even think about it. You win on sidewalks, really tight areas, and maybe relocating piles. One other thing--because of the low weight they really aren't good on ice...in std snow they're great. Also, very easy to transport and no trouble starting the gas jobs in the cold. Just remember that there is no heat in them and if you want a cab you're building it yourself. The up side is that if you're a smaller guy theres still enough room in it....it runs all day and night on 5 gallons of standard gas, and theres almost nothing to the electrical parts so you can service most of it yourself. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I had no idea what the 310 was worth. He just want's the sled. I tried it out and everything works good. It has a kohler engine. Also has wider turf tires. I thought it would be good for some of the larger mulch jobs in the spring. Cheaper than a toro dingo.


----------



## Tusk9000 (May 28, 2009)

Do you know where to find a universal mount for the Bobcat 310? All I have is a three foot bucket, I'd like to add some other attachments including a plow.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a guy who fabricates things for me. I havent made an adapter but forks and so on. Just take your bucket to a local fabricator and he will meke you a plate without too much trouble.


----------



## ronzacc (Dec 8, 2010)

*Bobcat 310 questions*

Mayor: Did you get the 310? If so, how did it work out? Do you like it?? Im thinking about one that the guy wants $3500 for- less than 1000 hrs on it. Any thoughts???

Thanks
Ron Z


----------



## ronzacc (Dec 8, 2010)

Kramer: Do you still have the 301"s? How are they wroking out? Im looking at one with less than 1000 hrs on it, and the guy wants $3500. it has lareger tires and a 42" bucket. Seems to run ok, but I have not drive it- heard the engine run and the hydraulics work. Tire chains and quick release... Any thoughts?? 
Thansk
Ron Z
[email protected]


----------

